# PLZ help with betta patterns!!!!



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok I am really getting frustrated!...
There is not a single cross-stitch pattern I can find for bettas!
I REALLY REALLY want to stitch my betta and I've tried using at least 20 different "turn your photo into patterns" websites and nothing looks good! They all come out looking like a big gray blob on a blue background. We are leaving for a week next week and I wanted to work on my cross-stitch betta on vacation so I'd REALLLYYYYYYYYY like to get a pattern!
Can anyone PLZ PLZ help me make a pattern for this photo?!
I just want a fairly small and simple but pretty pattern
I've only just learned how to cross-stitch and have only completed one pattern so I need some simplicity though I am a quick learner and can figure things out.
Hopefully SOMEONE on here can help me...


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's what I've got. If you want any changes tell me. If you need a pattern with symbols I can do that too.


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's one I did of a flaring betta. I can keep making more until I've made one you like ^.^


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When you're more accomplished I'm working on this one: 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1090474899

This one is next:

"Bettas" by White Willow Stitching

There's one called "Tribal Betta" at Everything Cross Stitch.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

The first link doesn't work, @russeltheshihtzu

The second one is super pretty though!

It's kinda sad that cross-stitching is dying, it's so fun...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AmazingBettas said:


> The first link doesn't work, @russeltheshihtzu
> 
> The second one is super pretty though!
> 
> It's kinda sad that cross-stitching is dying, it's so fun...


It didn't work because I linked my purchase. Ugh!

Here it is:

Betta Fish Beauty - Paulas Patterns

Did you see the "Tribal Betta?" You can make it any colors you want.

"Tribal Betta" by White Willow Stitching


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ohhhhh pretty!!!!!!!
Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're more than welcome. 

If I see any other nifty Betta patterns I'll post for you. But I'm seriously thinking about contacting JelLeighBean about some photos I have.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

JelLeighBean said:


> Here's what I've got. If you want any changes tell me. If you need a pattern with symbols I can do that too.


Hello! Do you think you could do this with symbols (I prefer them. Thanks! I'm excited


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Okay... I wasn't sure how how large you wanted the pattern, or how many thread colors you wanted, so I've made several different patterns. Here's the first one:


It's got 10 colors, and is 50 by 40 stitches. It's the simplest one I made.


----------



## JelLeighBean (Apr 29, 2017)

Second one - 98 by 77 stitches. 10 colors


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm liking it! A little pixelated but I might be able to change a few things... Thx!


----------

